# Gardennubs 10 gallon vert Orchid tank



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

So I just finished putting together a new 10 gallon vert. Let me know what you think. Constructive criticism is welcome, I am always trying to get better.










The larger plant in the center is Monstera freidrichsthalii

Some close ups of the other plants,

Macodes petola









Pleurothallis Ornata









Haraella retrocalla









Bulbophylum plumata









and a NOID fern. Any guesses?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks really nice, I love the orchids. It would look even better with some broms stuck on the background!!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks good. I told you this was an addictive hobby. Can I interest you in some thumbs to go in there ?


----------



## nbutler (Jan 25, 2010)

I second Jeremy, great idea to put two thumbs in, go with vanzos and maybe two broms so you still have good space, that is what I like about this, open and clear, great pics and good luck, you will love vanzos if Jeremy can get you those!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Need more orchids... restrepia, tolumnia, masdevallia, etc! Pack it full so you always have blooms!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont know that particular monstera species but most will get way out of hand without constant trimming. i would leave it in until i have enough orchids to take its place. the fern may be a lemnaphylla or microgramma species. hard to id those little ferns.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Looks really nice, I love the orchids. It would look even better with some broms stuck on the background!!


Thanks! I tend to lean away from broms. They just arent appealing to me. Though I like the one I have in my 40 gallon. 



> Looks good. I told you this was an addictive hobby. Can I interest you in some thumbs to go in there ?


I was planning on just letting this grow out while I wait for my leucs to breed. Perhaps if I come across some extra money  I was able to build this tank cheap with leftovers from my first build.



> I second Jeremy, great idea to put two thumbs in, go with vanzos and maybe two broms so you still have good space, that is what I like about this, open and clear, great pics and good luck, you will love vanzos if Jeremy can get you those!


Yes I am a big fan of open space. I think it allows you to really appreciate all of the plants that are there. But frogs need a place to hide as well. Its hard to find the perfect balance. I actually ordered a Cryptanthus as it is my favorite type of brom, but when i got it, it was WAY bigger than expected. The one in my other tank is much smaller, must be a dif species. 



> i dont know that particular monstera species but most will get way out of hand without constant trimming. i would leave it in until i have enough orchids to take its place. the fern may be a lemnaphylla or microgramma species. hard to id those little ferns. i dont know that particular monstera species but most will get way out of hand without constant trimming. i would leave it in until i have enough orchids to take its place. the fern may be a lemnaphylla or microgramma species. hard to id those little ferns.


This monstera is supposed to be a little smaller and easier to manage. Depending on what orchids I come across though I may switch it out. Thanks for the advice! Ill have to look through some pictures of those genus' to see if i find anything.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice orchid choices!!!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks! you actually recommended the Bulbophyllum plumatum to me lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My really good clone just bloomed....my favorite orchid for sure









I have the Macodes and Pleurothallis ornata as well, great orchids


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so I just got home and I am a little concerned about the light. I am using one of those exo terra nano fixtures with a 23W 6500k cfl. Near the bottom by the macodes and the fern there is only about 650 lux reaching them. Up top by the highest plant there is about 7000 lux. And just below the glass its about 20,000 lux. Any suggestions?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a 26 watt 6500k cfl over my 12x12x18 exos and I think the light works out just fine. I would say you have enough light. If the leaves on your orchids go really dark green you need more


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK ill keep an eye out for that, thanks. If thats the case maybe ill invest in some LEDs for the sides.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe your fern is Lemmaphyllum microphyllum , looks identical to mine


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

That def looks like it thanks!!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> I have the Macodes and Pleurothallis ornata as well, great orchids


Dont know how I missed this post before, but the P. ornata blew my mind. It held its flowers even after being soaked in bleach water! It has a new flower blooming almost every day so far.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so as skanderson mentioned, the monstera is already starting to take over. It has 2 new leaves (which look great) but its roots seem to be taking over the tank. I am concerned that it may kill off the macodes petola (if the roots get down there) and certainly the fern because the roots are growing all around it. Do you guys think I should rip it out, or do you think it will be OK? 



















Also...my H. retrocala has its first bloom since i purchased it! Im really excited about this one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love this tank! Looking forward to more grow in pics.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

You should gently take it out and give it to me!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The monstera is a great plant for a smaller tank. There are 2 types, the Monstera freidrichsthalii ( whatever the spelling) and the oblique. The can be easily confused since they all have different looks depending on age, making it impossible to ID. They both look similar except the oblique will get HUgE. The Monstera freidrichsthalii has smaller leaves that stay smaller. It looks like u have the latter. I'll post a pic of the freshietti and the oblique. It is also epiphytic. U should look for the CEBU blue eperenium. It has awesome small leaves and grows as much as pothos. It's soooo much better then pothos.

http://www.exoticrainforest.com/Monstera%20adansonii%20pc.html




JeremyHuff said:


> You should gently take it out and give it to me!


Wants some?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Wants some?


Yes Please David. I like the swiss cheese look.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Updates! (And a couple questions)

Furnishing the tank for my new Imi's...










Did I mount these right?

I took the brom, and compared the stolon to the drill bit. Chose a bit that is just slightly smaller than the diameter of the stolon.










Then I kinda drilled a hole in the background and just pushed the stolon in there










And the full update...
Added another plant and some leaf litter. Seeded a couple weeks ago.










Im hoping this spreads more over time 










The roots in here are looking really cool, but I'm a little worried about the whole tank getting taken over.










Do you think these broms are good enough? Should I get something a little bigger or will these be ok?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The broms look good to me, and as long as they do well they'll get bigger and start pupping all over the place.

I like the look of those big roots, I'd say let'em grow and see how it ends up looking. If it gets to be too much you can always trim them later.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm curious, will the leaf litter keep the ground plants from spreading?


----------

